# Picolino's Teich



## Teichforum.info (3. Okt. 2004)

Hallo zusammen , 
etwas verspätet möchte ich meinen Teich hier und jetzt auch mal vorstellen .  

Erbaut wurde der Teich August 2004 ( also noch neu )
Er ist  ca. 4,50 x 2,50 x1,40 
Wir haben einen selbstgebauten 3 Tonnenfilter 
Aquamax 7500 L/H
Luftkompressor 3000 L/H mit 4 Sprudelsteine 
UVC 11 Watt


----------



## Nestor (3. Okt. 2004)

Hi 

Sorry wenn ich jetzt erstmal nicht weiter dazu sage, aber kann es sein, dass du keine Wasserpflanzen hast?
Optisch sieht die Anlage gut aus, aber mir fehlen die Pflanzen und das nicht nur aus optischen Gründen! (Hinsichtlich Nitratzerung)

Gruß Björn


----------



## Roland (4. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Björn,

du könntest mal mit Bildern aus deinem Teich in der Gallerie den Newbies zu veranschaulichen geben, wie es sein soll. Ausserdem hat Sabine geschrieben, dass der Teich erst im August fertiggestellt wurde, also gerade mal einen Monat alt und noch nicht mal richtig eingefahren ist, zudem schreibt sie, dass die Pflanzen noch klein sind und auf den Fotos nicht sichtbar. Dass Nitrit und Nitrat in einem neuen Teich nach einem Monat nachweisbar ist(da schon Fischbesatz), ist normal, das hatte ich auch letztes Jahr und wir sollten nicht nur kritisieren sondern helfen. Sogar wenn neue Teichbesitzer viel gelesen haben vor dem Teichbau, kommt es immer wieder vor , dass man vor dem ersten Problem ausflippt und nicht mehr weiss was man machen soll. Der erste Weg ist normalerweise zum Geschäft um Hilfe bitten und es wird dir auch geholfen mit viel Chemie und viel Geld. Nur eines geben die den Kunden nicht mit, Geduld. Und Geduld muss man haben beim Einfahren eines Teiches , beim Wachsen der Pflanzen und hier muss Sabine auf das nächste Jahr warten. 
@Sabine
eine kleine Kritik sei angebracht, Koi sollte man nicht nach so kurzer Zeit in einen neuen Teich setzen(Goldfischen und Shubunkins macht das nichts aus), diese schmerzliche Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht. Also lass dich nicht aus der Fassung bringen, lass deine vielen Pflanzen im Frühling wachsen und den Teich einfahren, kontrolliere deine Wasserwerte, mache eventuelle Teilwasserwechsel. Verzichte wenn möglich auf Chemie und lass der Natur ihren Lauf und hab Geduld, dann wirst du nächstes Jahr wieder ohne Probleme Koi einsetzen können.

Viel Glück


----------



## Nestor (4. Okt. 2004)

Hi Roland

Hast Recht. Mein Beitrag da oben ist Quatsch. Werd mir sowas zukünftig verkneifen. 

Entschuldigung.


----------



## Markus K. (4. Okt. 2004)

> Unser 3 Tonnenfilter
> Wird dieses Jahr noch durch 110 Tonnen vergrößert .



Hi Sabine,

110 Tonnen? Is dat nich`n bißchen viel?    

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Okt. 2004)

@ Nestor
Hallo Nestor ,
Ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie Du das es ein bißchen trostlos ohne Pflanzen aussieht , aber glaube mir ich wünschte das der Teich schon voll wäre damit .  Die Pflanzen die drin sind sieht  man auch sehr schlecht , auch durch das Dicke Netz . 

 @ Roland

Hallo Roland    
vielen Dank für deine Rückendeckung , tja Geduld gehört nun mal dazu , und als Newbee hat man kaum was davon   
Aber ich bin sehr froh das es hier im Forum auch sehr nette Leute gibt die nicht vergessen haben das Sie auch mal Anfänger waren und fehler gemacht haben. Danke !!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Markus ,
 hast recht , wäre Echt viel 110 Tonnen , dann hätte ich kein Platz für meinen Teich       

Werde es gleich ändern


----------

